# Hedgehog Art Etsy Shop!



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have opened an etsy shop to sell my hedgehog designs as prints and cards! I also have designs that I am working on turning into stickers and/or car decals in the near future! Thanks for looking!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/hardhedgehoglife


----------



## Glacie Kennard (Dec 9, 2016)

TikkiLink said:


> Hello everyone! I have opened an etsy shop to sell my hedgehog designs as prints and cards! I also have designs that I am working on turning into stickers and/or car decals in the near future! Thanks for looking!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/hardhedgehoglife


Oh my gosh I'm absolutely IN LOVE!! I'm just curious, and I'm sure the product information answers this question. My phone is being slow, and isn't loading quick enough. Are these just prints I pay for, then print from my computer? Or, will you send an actual card? You are SO TALENTED and you've got a fan here!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

These are physical prints that I send you! Thank you so much! I'm really excited because I have designs I want to turn into stickers and car decals at some point too! And I want to make wood burned hedgie items, and experiment with little clay hedgie figurines! I have had so many ideas for a long time and hedgehogs are so cute and lighthearted to make it's a good therapy for me! And I know that other owners are just as obsessed so I figure why not share the love?


----------



## Glacie Kennard (Dec 9, 2016)

TikkiLink said:


> These are physical prints that I send you! Thank you so much! I'm really excited because I have designs I want to turn into stickers and car decals at some point too! And I want to make wood burned hedgie items, and experiment with little clay hedgie figurines! I have had so many ideas for a long time and hedgehogs are so cute and lighthearted to make it's a good therapy for me! And I know that other owners are just as obsessed so I figure why not share the love?


You've got yourself a customer! I'm so excited!! Looking forward to the car decals 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Protip: whenever you make something with hedgehogs on it, you need to get the hedgehog seal of approval. For quality assurance of course.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I think she approves!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

im shopping now!! car decals are a great idea, ive been searching for a cute bumper sticker to tell all drivers behind me that theres precious cargo in my front seat  cute designs! you know they're good if they're hedgehog approved...


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww thank you! Yeah, I am super excited to try car decals because a lot of people have expressed interest in them and well... I want one too! I just have to figure out what I need to do to print them! 

I'm so shocked by the support of the hedgehog community- I love you all! I've already got two large order commissions for custom hedgehog cards for businesses that are going to push back my sticker and car decal designing a little bit but I'm not complaining! I love that we're all madly in love with our hedgehogs and I'm so happy to be able to add to people's collections!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

totally agree, i love chatting/getting advice from other hedgie parents


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Valentine's Day will be here before you know it and I have cards with a little hedgie cupid waiting to pierce you with his arrows of love! I also have a black cat version for anyone who loves and rescues the poor overlooked kitties. ❤ (My obnoxious watermark isn't on the printed version, of course).

hardhedgehoglife.etsy.com


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I adore your art!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww, thank you! 😊


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

You are very talented! I can definitely see myself supporting your store in the future. After all, if it has the hedgehog stamp of approval it must be quite impressive!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Aww thanks! 😊

Update: you won't see this available on my shop, but I am working on a commission and it is almost done!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Oh so gorgeous! I will definitely purchase from you in the future!!


----------

